# Wanna see Cesar nearly drown? its pretty funny



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar just LOVES LOVES LOVES going fishing we let him chase the fish in the water when we release them at the river and i got some video






he really does need a lifejacket thou..


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is a cute video!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He REALLY wanted that fish you mean mama!! :smile: Poor Cesar doesn't look like he's mastered the art of swimming quite yet. I think he could use a life jacket. 
Years ago we took our Dachshunds to the lake across the street from us and some geese flew in and one of mine jumped off the dock to go get them. She started paddling, holding her head straight up out of the water, never moving forward at all, and then sank like a rock. My son was with me and he had a fishing net and we had to scoop her out of the lake with it! I was thinking, what dog doesn't know how to dog paddle?! Apparently mine! She wasn't the brightest bulb either. She jumped off of my shoulder once too into our fish aquarium that was behind my chair to go after our Oscar. She sank like a rock then too and I had to fish her out, eyes wide open, bubbles coming out of her nose, paddling away completely under the water....Funny stuff....
Well with a little more practice I think Cesar will become a pro. He's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

LMAO! So cute!

Is that ice in the pond?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Cesar was hilarious but you were more hilarious. I thought you were going to pass out laughing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He REALLY wanted that fish you mean mama!! :smile: Poor Cesar doesn't look like he's mastered the art of swimming quite yet. I think he could use a life jacket.
> Years ago we took our Dachshunds to the lake across the street from us and some geese flew in and one of mine jumped off the dock to go get them. She started paddling, holding her head straight up out of the water, never moving forward at all, and then sank like a rock. My son was with me and he had a fishing net and we had to scoop her out of the lake with it! I was thinking, what dog doesn't know how to dog paddle?! Apparently mine! She wasn't the brightest bulb either. She jumped off of my shoulder once too into our fish aquarium that was behind my chair to go after our Oscar. She sank like a rock then too and I had to fish her out, eyes wide open, bubbles coming out of her nose, paddling away completely under the water....Funny stuff....
> Well with a little more practice I think Cesar will become a pro. He's absolutely adorable!!


I guess they won't be in the swimming dachshunds video, huh? Maybe the sinking dachshunds.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I guess they won't be in the swimming dachshunds video, huh? Maybe the sinking dachshunds.


Definitely sinking! My Min Pins will wade right out into that lake and try to swim and love it. Bought the little beasts a baby pool and they won't go near it. Too much like a bath I guess... Only dirty lake water will do for my guys....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@ donna little- yes he deff needs a life jacket! i really freaked out thinking he was goign to get into the middle of the river and be swept away hence the reason i kept calling him in!

@ sprocket- nope no ice thankfully thats all gone it was pretty damn cold out there though and after the video was done he sat in the water and shiverd terrably so i had to drag him to the truck and turn the heat on didnt matter he seen my bf reel in a fish and began barking and digging the window like mad till i let him out!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hes so handsome! The deep spot didnt even seem to phase him much


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, the title almost gave me heart failure.

on the other hand, i think cesar is going to be a fisher dog...

and your laugh is infectious


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute!

I wonder if Noodles can swim....... now I have an idea. I'm going to go fill the bathtub up lol


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

There will be a time when he is going to catch his own fish and walk out the water like a boss.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> There will be a time when he is going to catch his own fish and walk out the water like a boss.


oh he ALMOST pulled one of the bass we tossed back back in!


----------

